# Marilyn's recipes (2 of them) for beans



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I notice she has an ingredient she calls thermoflow - I need to figure out what that is! Do any of you know?

Folks were asking about her recipes, she also has black bean and another, here is a link to that page - you have to scroll to find hers!:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/on...anning-drying-freezing-etc-3.html#post6699119
*
SAVORY PORK & BEANS*

Pick over and rinse beans: pinto, navy, red, etc. all work well.
If soaking overnight, fill pt jar 1/2 full of soaked beans. If canning without soaking, fill jar 1/4 with rinsed beans.

To each pt add:

Small piece of salt pork or bacon
Heavy tsp chopped garlic
Hvy tsp tomato bouillon
1 Tbl chopped fresh onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder
drizzle strong molasses
squirt of deli mustard w/horseradish
1/4 tsp thermoflo

Cover with boiling water to within 1". Process at 10 lbs for 75 mins. 

Marilyn








Join Date: Aug 2006
Location: Indiana
Posts: 1,733 


*SWEET PORK & BEANS*

Fill each pt jar with 1 cup soaked beans or 1/2 cup rinsed beans.

To each pt jar, add:

Small piece of salt port or bacon
1 hvy tsp tomato bouillon
1 Tbl chopped fresh onion
1 rounded dessert spoon of brown sugar
heavy drizzle of strong molasses
squirt of yellow mustard
1/4 tsp thermoflo

Fill with boiling water to within 1" of top.
Process 75 mins at 10lbs pressure.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

ThermFlo is a modified food starch refined from waxy corn. I purchased some online from Kauffman's Fruit Farm.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you think you could use clearjel instead? If it's just for thickening. I have more clearjel than I am ever going to use in 5 years!

I have been wanting to make some of Marilyn's beans when the weather cools off, but remembered, thanks to this post, there was a weird ingredient!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Vosey,

Where did you get your Clearjel?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Adirondackgal said:


> Vosey,
> 
> Where did you get your Clearjel?


On Amazon, I think it was Hoosier Hill Farm, they make a lot of dried milk, cheese, citric acid and other stuff like that.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I get ThermFlo from the Mennonite grocery. A quarter teaspoon per jar sounds right; there isn't much liquid and that stuff really gels up.

What I don't get is the tomato bouillon. I didn't even know they _made _tomato bouillon! I think I'd use a dab of tomato paste and salt instead. I haven't used commercial bouillon in decades.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why would you want to thicken the beans? After canning, my beans are so thick that I have to spoon them out of the jar!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Vosey said:


> Do you think you could use clearjel instead? If it's just for thickening. I have more clearjel than I am ever going to use in 5 years!
> 
> I have been wanting to make some of Marilyn's beans when the weather cools off, but remembered, thanks to this post, there was a weird ingredient!


I made some with regular ClearJel and some with the ThermFlo. Both worked well. I used tomato powder and water in place of tomato bouillon.


----------

